# Name That Tune Vinyl Set



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Back in the 80's when I was a kid, I remember my family renting a vinyl set that had 4 records or something and I thought it was called "Name That Tune" and it had hundreds of classical excerpts and it was a game to, well, name that tune.

I've done a search but perhaps that was not the title. Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------

